# Vital signs in E/M code selection



## LUDS (Jun 22, 2011)

I was asked to look at documentation from a physician group.  Vitals are never assessed or recorded.  I've checked 95 and 97 guidelines and the only time I see that vital signs are a requied element is for a comprehensive exam under the 97 guidelines.  So, technically, there's nothing wrong with billing an E/M code but isn't there a standard of care that would require checking vital signs?


----------

